# Delivery from Billy T ...thanks mate!



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Billy,

I got the 5L of Snowfoam,5L of Bilbrerry and wash mitt from you last Thursday, all arrived safe and has had use already. I didn't think I'd get it from you so fast as it was quite a large box being sent to Dublin. I only paid you on the Wednesday and it was in my hall Thursday evening when I got home from work. Great service indeed and postage was reasonable too (especially considering how bulky and heavy the box was).

I've not had a chance to use the snowfoam properly yet, but am delighted with the bilberry (I've a huge brake dust problem...carbon ceramic pads) and the wash mit does the business way better than the megs mitt I bought two months ago (& I thought it was super).

Johnny


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks m8 it took a lot of work to find a company to do fast delivery down south and 24 hour service for £12 upto 30kg is very good


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

BillyT said:


> thanks m8 it took a lot of work to find a company to do fast delivery down south and 24 hour service for £12 upto 30kg is very good


It's not bad at all to say the least!

Thanks again.

By the way I gave the snowfoam a shot but didn't use a power washer and lance, I have a mixer that connects straight up to a hose. It foamed up fine, it put a good amount of thick foam on the car and did the business, was delighted with the results!


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice to see a praise thread. Hearing nothing but bad things about this Billy fellow...


lol only messing, Mr T is a top man :thumb:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Curtiz said:


> Nice to see a praise thread. Hearing nothing but bad things about this Billy fellow...
> 
> lol only messing, Mr T is a top man :thumb:


did you get the trim cleaner i left for you m8


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Billy, how much is the 5l of citrus bling?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

weemax said:


> Billy, how much is the 5l of citrus bling?


pm sent m8


----------



## Mark OD (Dec 20, 2008)

Billy can I place an order for my products directly through you?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Mark OD said:


> Billy can I place an order for my products directly through you?


yes m8 you can indeed email me at [email protected]


----------

